# Need opinions on George Brown Chef School - Toronto



## dxs (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi,

I've been looking through these forums and have found varying opinions on GBC. Back in 2004 there seem to have been some very anti- opinions expressed, with people going so far as to say they would not hire GBC grads or if they did would only hire them for the dish pit!

I'm wondering if anyone out there - current students, recent grads, industry professionals - would like to chime in with a more up-to-date opinion?

I ask because I'm currently taking Culinary Arts I (the non-professional stream, so not graded) and am considering (wishful thinking so far but we'll see) switching to the full time professional program there. I know the other Ontario options are Liason and Humber College, correct? But GBC works better for me location wise. And then there's LCB in Ottawa, but apart from the fees, I'm not willing to relocate.

However, seeing the opinions above has made me reconsider. I'm enjoying my current course (although it's very basic), and the school's facilities seem very good - but I don't have any basis for comparison.

Any feedback at all would be greatly appreciated.

thanks,

dxs

p.s. my goal is not necessarily to become a chef - I just want to cook for a living. What form that will take remains to be seen....


----------



## blueicus (Mar 16, 2005)

I have two friends who went to George Brown. It seems to have a half-decent school... no worse than any of the other ones around for a comparable price.


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Culinary Arts 1 is an easy course designed to get your feet wet and entertain you. If you are serious about cooking, Culinary Skills 1 would have beena better choice, as the instructor actually grades you for every lab, tastes your dishes, etc. GBC has improved significantly in the last 5 years and is well ahead of Liaison. Humber has recently dipped in the general chef opinion, whereas GBC is investing much mainly in its own image, but also inthe level of programming that is offered. I think its a pretty good bet.


----------



## dxs (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback Anneke. I enrolled in CA I to get my feet wet, as you said... I knew it wouldn't be graded but I thought it would be a lot more rigorous. I wanted to cover the basics but haven't learned much so far, which is ok as I mostly wanted to get a sense of the school/facilities. I now regret not having gone into Skills straight away, but I didn't know I would enjoy being in the kitchen environment this much.

I'll be consulting a faculty adviser about next steps I think, just want to go in armed with as much research as possible. 

Thanks again...


----------



## corey gatto (Mar 10, 2010)

hey i was looking at brown i live in mississauga.  i was also looking at a privite school called elliot house but i heard they are horrible


----------



## virali (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi.. my name is Virali P.Doshi from India.. I wanted to know about George Brown Chef School- their Bakery & Pastry Management Prog. Hows the course? also do they help with eggless substitutes for students who dont use eggs while baking. Does any one know any George Brown Professor who could help me out with this? thank you.


----------



## martin a-s (Jan 26, 2013)

I'm a grad of their Italian Program ... and have been in and out of the industry for almost 45 years.  I teach cooking / culinary arts, and find that the George Brown Chef School methods jived almost perfectly with my own professional teaching structures.  The professional preparation was very strong, and the industry connexions outstanding.  Chefs Higgins, Li and Tomaselli were (still are) powerful supporters of students and their graduates.  I have my students stream into 3 chef schools, generally ... Niagara, Stratford and George Brown.  George Brown Chef School comes out on top each time with my students' feedback to me!


----------



## chefinator (Dec 10, 2012)

Anneke said:


> Culinary Arts 1 is an easy course designed to get your feet wet and entertain you. If you are serious about cooking, Culinary Skills 1 would have beena better choice, as the instructor actually grades you for every lab, tastes your dishes, etc. GBC has improved significantly in the last 5 years and is well ahead of Liaison. Humber has recently dipped in the general chef opinion, whereas GBC is investing much mainly in its own image, but also inthe level of programming that is offered. I think its a pretty good bet.


Liaison is a great school, I'd say liaison is much better. Smaller more personal classes with one on one with the chef. The chef de cuisine courses at both are pretty much the same. Except having to deal with the. 40+ students at GBC. Most people I've talked to that has been to both has said the same thing.


----------

